# Places to volunteer in Valencia City or Barcelona?



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend places for volunteering in Barcelona or Valencia City? I am mostly experienced with handyman stuff like Habitat for Humanity, my wife is a doctor, we both like animals. We are open to anything, but we are not open to paying to volunteer / voluntourism, which is mostly what I find on google. If anyone can recommend a specific ngo / charity, or website for searches, or a specific organization to avoid, I am all ears. Thanks!


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

Here are some charities that were recommended to me elsewhere, but I don't know much about them. Maybe someone can share their experience with them, or maybe these links will be useful to someone else looking to volunteer.

http://www.t-oigo.com/main.lasso
Colabora - voluntarios
Hazte [email protected]


----------

